
Quantum Algorithm Characterizes Noise Across Large-Scale Quantum Computers - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/quantum-algorithm-developed-to-characterize-noise-across-large-scale-quantum-computers/
======
bookofjoe
>Efficient learning of quantum noise

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-020-0992-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-020-0992-8)

